# New Custom Table



## CPizzano (Jan 26, 2013)

I just finished this table for a customer and i wanted to share it with the Community


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And I, for one, am very glad you did! That's gorgeous! Very clever "bridge arch" design. What's the footprint size?

Are you yourself a train guy, or just a sawdust-maker guy?

TJ


----------



## CPizzano (Jan 26, 2013)

The table is 5' x 5'. The top will be 6' x 6'. We made it completely module so it come right apart with a few bolts.


----------



## CPizzano (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a sawdust guy, but the person who designed/owns the table is a big train guy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous design. Lucky train guy.

Hardwood? MDF? Bit of both? Excellent paint finish ... makes me think MDF, perhaps?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

That is one FINE piece of woodworking. I love it!!! I can see you have skills. Glad you took the time to post it here. If I had the room I would be making one myself tomorrow. Two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## CPizzano (Jan 26, 2013)

The bridge arches are MDF but the legs are hardwood.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Being a cabinet maker myself I applaud your work!:appl:
Being a business owner, you do know you could get your sock sued off for using their name and logo for a profit job right!
I would think your pretty safe here on the forum, but in the general public I wouldn't be so forthcoming!


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome work! Which Norwood are you in?


----------



## CPizzano (Jan 26, 2013)

Norwood, Massachusetts


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Darnit, I was hoping Colorado!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice, :thumbsup:......how high is it? 4'?

I agree with NMIT though, your secret is safe with me.

If you sell me one.....at a members discount price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's amazing, some great workmanship there.


----------

